# Breitling Superocean II wrist shots



## stapleton33

the new superocean II came in to my nearest breitling dealer last week (westime on pico, L.A.) and while it's not the one i WANTED, i got to try it on. 

it's perfect. it's admittedly rolex-esque with its simplicity and legibility, but it has a modern edge - can't wait for the yellow one. and oh yeah: it's half as much as my Oris was. yeah, do want.

"and now we play the waiting game..."

(fyi, i have a 7" wrist. and they're just crappy iphone pix, but i always prefer wrist shots to advertisements)


----------



## RJRJRJ

Is that the black or blue? Hard to tell on my monitor. If its black I might have to head over there to check it out. Ive got the yellow one on rubber.


----------



## CaptRimmer

stapleton33 said:


> the new superocean II came in to my nearest breitling dealer last week (westime on pico, L.A.) and while it's not the one i WANTED, i got to try it on.
> 
> it's perfect. it's admittedly rolex-esque with its simplicity and legibility, but it has a modern edge - can't wait for the yellow one. and oh yeah: it's half as much as my Oris was. yeah, do want.
> 
> "and now we play the waiting game..."
> 
> (fyi, i have a 7" wrist. and they're just crappy iphone pix, but i always prefer wrist shots to advertisements)


7" wrist? The watch looks big. It must wear bigger than the 42mm would suggest. 
Looks super cool. The yellow would be my choice too.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## ach5

I LOVE this watch as much as I HATE it!

I want to HATE it yet I love it, I want to LOVE it, yet I hate it!

Breitling - why have you confused me so much!!!! Why are you doing this?!


----------



## helderberg

I tried this on about two weeks ago and it is a very cool watch. Congratulations and wish you many years of enjoyment. Post more photo's.
Best health, Frank


----------



## Split Second

Congratulations. It fits you quite well.

mike.


----------



## cigarlvr

A real beauty and on the band and the black ring looks great. It seems a large shipment has hit being I got a call from 2 dealers seeing if I was still interested as they were told they have some in the mail. I ended up picking up the yellow one and couldnt be more happy.


----------



## ClarkJ

How did the rubber bezel feel?

Looks great, but wish the numbers were just a tiny bit smaller, it would make the dial look a little less crowded.


----------



## 1IG

This one is confusing me. I really like it, but why does it not have a lume on the bezel, it is a diver after all? Also I'm not sure about the rubber bezel, how well will it hold up to a bit of abuse. I guess Breitling have put it through some rigorous testing but I would have preferred ceramic. Having said that I can see me pulling the trigger on one of these as the price point seems spot on for what you get.


----------



## stapleton33

RJRJRJ - it's black. i'm including a pic of all the colors so you can see the difference. 

CIGARLVR - pix!? i'd love to see some yellow wrist shots! i really want to see how it wears live, instead of the CGI ads i've seen a million times.

CLARKJ - the bezel felt like rubber i guess. i mean, nothing special. i don't know how DURABLE it will be. my complaints are the same as you've been hearing: the bezel has no luminous indices, nor a 15 or 20 minute gradation, so as far as a functional DIVE tool goes...well, it's not (then again, how many cockpit owners are pilots? how many submariner owners are submariners?). furthermore, the bezel is "rubber coated" which to me translates into "scratched to hell in short order." the first part of any (saphire crystal) watch to go is the bezel, which is why i thought i'd be going for the updated rolex sub C, so we'll see how durable a rubber bezel is. i'd rather have ceramic than rubber. 

then again, so what? it's two grand. it's as classic and rugged-looking as the submariner but with breitling's modern and updated style; it houses a tried and tested caliber 17; it's waterproof to 5000ft. it's beautiful, and (finally) proportional, and doesn't compromise legibility for style - or visa versa. it's destined to be a breitling classic, and it's individually customizable. all of this from timepiece powerhouse Breitling for as much as an Oris? yeah, i'll probably have to pull the trigger just because i can't afford NOT to. 

more pix when the yellow or silver arrives! (maybe tourneau will come thru for me this time!)


----------



## G-Shock

stapleton33 said:


> RJRJRJ - all of this from timepiece powerhouse Breitling *for as much as an Oris*? yeah, i'll probably have to pull the trigger just because i can't afford NOT to.


Isn't the MSRP for the new superocean nearly $3k on bracelet? A ORIS diver of comparable spec at full MSRP is less than half of a new superocean!


----------



## cigarlvr




----------



## RJRJRJ




----------



## novedl

cigarlvr & (rj)3........dang that sho is purdie


----------



## cigarlvr

Anyone have a yellow one yet on the bracelet?


----------



## NU Star

cigarlvr said:


> Anyone have a yellow one yet on the bracelet?


Exactly what I'd like to see. I have a feeling white or black are going to look best on the bracelet, though.


----------



## thatcoder

i'll take one in each color.


----------



## erasershavings

thanks for the pics! always wanted to see what one looked like without the photoshop treatment


----------



## k1234567

just got it today - abyss black on diver pro II strap.


----------



## UJU

thatcoder said:


> i'll take one in each color.


:-d
Me too. Just have to wait until I win the lottery.


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kenls

ach5 said:


> I LOVE this watch as much as I HATE it!
> 
> I want to HATE it yet I love it, I want to LOVE it, yet I hate it!
> 
> Breitling - why have you confused me so much!!!! Why are you doing this?!


I'm with you on this one. I LOVE it. Great looking watch, I'm so jealous. I tried one of these on at my local AD and it looked too small on my wrist. I so wanted one of these too. I HATE the watch. o|

Anyone recommend a good plastic surgeon!

Ken


----------



## stapleton33

G-Shock: I said half as much as my last Oris, which was the GP70 (msrp $4k). And all the places I've been to that have the breitling are letting it go for about $2k. Thats all I was saying. But ur right: a similar oris diver is comparatively priced - which is STILL a phenomenal deal.

And THANKS for all the yellow wrist shots! Anyone have this watch with the silver abyss insert ring!?


----------



## stapleton33

Congrats!!! What are ur thoughts after having it wristed for a few days?


----------



## Frenchyled

I am wearing it since july 31...and really happy with it !!


----------



## cshields

especially since the SO is COSC certified and im not sure the ORIS is


----------



## chrisc

It's such a beautiful watch, but maybe a stupid question : how do you use the bezel, there is no "arrow" or "lume-pip" like on other divers? How can you tell how much time has elapsed?

Gr,

Chris


----------



## rubberlogic

Good point! I was wondering the same thing! LOL!


----------



## negaki

Taken at a local AD yesterday. Funny this watch, I kind of didn't like it at the AD, but I keep coming back to this picture anyway... the dial is perfect but the rubber ruins it for me... or does it? I don't know!


----------



## RTea

A part of me likes this watch and another part dislikes it. It's clean, classy, and modern. It looks like it will be in style for a long time yet for some reason I can't see this as becoming a classic. But great wrist shots, it really shows how well the watch shines in its natural habitat.


----------



## Fingolfin

It has a weird anime look to it.


----------



## Sean779

negaki said:


> Taken at a local AD yesterday. Funny this watch, I kind of didn't like it at the AD, but I keep coming back to this picture anyway... the dial is perfect but the rubber ruins it for me... or does it? I don't know!


I agree, it's somewhere between a proper bezel and, to me, the wacky hands on the U1. And that's why I still don't have a U1 or this Breitling. Too uncertain a line here between profound daring and trendy daring and I don't want any one part of a watch to be overly looked at, and that applies to me too--who needs the aggravation :-d.

but you got to give Breitling some credit for daring this (gratuity .17)


----------

